# Sentra 2000 - Whistling Sound



## JosephDamien (Jul 18, 2004)

I am at my wits end and my wife is beyond that since it is her car that has this problem. The problem is that she has a "whistle sound" that comes from, as far as we can tell, on the driver's side and near the driver, but I don't think inside the car, but more likely in the engine compartment or perhaps on the outside somewhere on the driver's side. The way it happens is this: It never is heard at normal speeds, however, when the car gets up to around 60 mph and over, the whistle starts and continues and is very irritating and I have looked and looked and cannot figure out why we are getting this whistle. It started about a year ago but seemed as I recall that it was only intermitent but now it is regular, soon as you hit around 60 mph, it starts and is a steady whistle. Other factors are: If you are below 60 mph, say around 50 or 55 and a large truck passes by on the other side the we get a brief whistle. It is obvious to me that it is a sound caused by the wind or air at high speeds and I have thought it might be something with wind passing over like a "reed" or perhaps even a small hole somewhere that doesn't make the sound at low speeds but once at 60 or so then the whistle starts. It seems to have gotten worse lately and although I have looked under the hood for anything that might cause this whistle, I cannot figure out what it could be and am hoping that someone may know of something similar and can make a suggestion or comment that might lead me to a solution. My wife is about ready to get rid of the car just for this reason and other than this sound, the car works great and it is very well taken care of, with checkups, oil changes, etc. I just don't know where to turn and since it only happens at a high speed, you cannot get outside the car and try to trace the sound to its source as it does not occur at slow speeds and of course never when stopped. To me, it involves the speed of air passing over or thru something but for the life of me, I just cannot figure out what! If anyone can help, I would be very grateful! Thanks for any help and comments.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

JosephDamien said:


> It never is heard at normal speeds, however, when the car gets up to around 60 mph and over, the whistle starts and continues...


sounds like the weather stripping, or the window may not be all the way up. Look at the passnager side window... also the big arsed antenna my car came with wistled so I got a small one, but that would not be a new sound.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

This is going to sound really lame, but I noticed the same thing on my car when the windshield wipers started to fall apart. The rubber that was stripping off formed a small loop that was surprisingly noisy when I drove ont he freeway. Don't know if that helps any. Hope you find out what it is.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Funny that this thread popped up. A long time ago, I had whistling noise in my car and I was wondering WTF was up. Well, I decided to press up on the top part of my windshield to see if the windshield was leaking air, and sure enough, it was. Got it all resealed and not a sound since!


----------



## eeveeacevedo (Jul 22, 2004)

*Mine also whistled*

My car is also 2000 and when I first bought it, it would whistle only when i was on the freeway and it was irritating b/c I didnt know where it was coming from and to tell you the truth it just disappeared b/c I had not thought about the whistling until I saw this realized mine had just gone away all on its own... but I could relate to your wife with it being nerve racking! Hopefully it gets fixed soon!  




JosephDamien said:


> I am at my wits end and my wife is beyond that since it is her car that has this problem. The problem is that she has a "whistle sound" that comes from, as far as we can tell, on the driver's side and near the driver, but I don't think inside the car, but more likely in the engine compartment or perhaps on the outside somewhere on the driver's side. The way it happens is this: It never is heard at normal speeds, however, when the car gets up to around 60 mph and over, the whistle starts and continues and is very irritating and I have looked and looked and cannot figure out why we are getting this whistle. It started about a year ago but seemed as I recall that it was only intermitent but now it is regular, soon as you hit around 60 mph, it starts and is a steady whistle. Other factors are: If you are below 60 mph, say around 50 or 55 and a large truck passes by on the other side the we get a brief whistle. It is obvious to me that it is a sound caused by the wind or air at high speeds and I have thought it might be something with wind passing over like a "reed" or perhaps even a small hole somewhere that doesn't make the sound at low speeds but once at 60 or so then the whistle starts. It seems to have gotten worse lately and although I have looked under the hood for anything that might cause this whistle, I cannot figure out what it could be and am hoping that someone may know of something similar and can make a suggestion or comment that might lead me to a solution. My wife is about ready to get rid of the car just for this reason and other than this sound, the car works great and it is very well taken care of, with checkups, oil changes, etc. I just don't know where to turn and since it only happens at a high speed, you cannot get outside the car and try to trace the sound to its source as it does not occur at slow speeds and of course never when stopped. To me, it involves the speed of air passing over or thru something but for the life of me, I just cannot figure out what! If anyone can help, I would be very grateful! Thanks for any help and comments.


----------



## JosephDamien (Jul 18, 2004)

*Whistling Sound*

Thanks to those who responded. I will check on the windshield possibility and the weather stripping, although I have looked at the weather stripping. I don't think it's the windshield wipers but will check those as well and also the antenna. Again thanks and if anyone else has any ideas, suggestions or solutions I would be happy to hear them. Thanks ! JD


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Or it could be that others on the freeway are whistling at the car...and/or your lady.  Never know...peace!


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Hey, look what I found!*

Did a little digging around. Looks like you should visit the dealer:

-----

Service Bulletin Num : 00069
Date of Bulletin: AUG 18, 2000 

View Document
Component: VISIBILITY: WINDSHIELD
Summary: EXPERIENCING INTERMITTENT HUM OR WHISTLE HEARD AT THE UPPER EDGE OF THE WINDSHIELD AT SPEEDS ABOVE 70 MILES PER HOUR

-----

Good luck!


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have a 2000xe and mine does that to


----------



## JosephDamien (Jul 18, 2004)

*Whistling Sound*

Ok, update on this problem. I took my air compressor and ran it up to about 90 psi and using an attachment shot air all around the window, wipers, etc. Only place I found any sound at all was around the weather stripping along the driver's side window. So, I took some duct tape and carefully taped down the weather strip from the top of the door down to the hood and took the car out to the highway for a test. At 70 +, heard no whistling so was encouraged. Wife took the car to work the last two days and still no whistling, so I think this might have been the source of the whistling sound. Now to figure out if I can fix this or have to take it in. Taking it in would probably involve replacing the weather stripping, which basically is ok, just that it apparently has gotten to the position of whistling at high speeds. I figure the cost of replacing this would be considerable and hope to find another way to afix the stripping. My thanks to all who have responded and especially to BlackoutSpecV who mentioned the weather strip possibility and to davejay on the tech bulletin. I did look up the bulletin but cannot actually view it without paying so only option to see it would be to go to the dealer and see if they will let me see it, if they have it! LOL. In any case, so far it seems that the problem has been discovered and temporarily fixed. Again thanks!! JD


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Glad that we could have helped.


----------



## 01GRANITER33 (Jun 21, 2004)

I guess this answer my question too. I have a 01 Sentra and it does the same thing...it's annoying sound.


----------



## JosephDamien (Jul 18, 2004)

*Whistling Sound*

Well, the sound is back a little even though the duct tape was in place so had the seal around the windshield checked and I think my wife is going to have that redone to see if that helps. Also will possibly get new weather stripping on the door area where the wind blows, that is, the front area. Still fighting this thing, but making some progress. Tried to get the tech bulletin from our local Nissan dealer but they want to charge us $25 just to see it...bummer and robbery!! Will post any results as they are achieved. Thanks to all. JD


----------

